# Bachmann 2 6 0



## Dale Loyet (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a Bachmann aniversary 10 wheeler, that the screws holding the side rods on keep comming loose. I have been tightening them with a needle nose piers, but that doesn't last long. Has anyone used locktite or glue to hold them secure. I'm sure someone else has had this problem. Thank You !


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

For really fine screws try clear fingernail polish as a locking agent. If you use Loctite, don't use the Red stuff and use it VERY sparingly. 

Chris


----------

